# Moving to Abu Dhabi



## SHIFT_disturber (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello All,

New expat here, just in the process of getting the last of my paperwork sorted. I need to decide on a place to live in the next week and wanted to find out if any of you had any thoughts. 

So far I've looked at Al Reem, the WTC towers, Al Muneera and all are pretty excellent with their own trade offs (amenities vs. distance from work vs. famous address). Does anyone have any thoughts on these locals? Work is mostly out by Bateen airport so maybe Reem is a bit too far.

Apart from that if anyone's interested in doing a get together, first round's on me. Would be a good way to get to know people outside of the work crowd. 

Cheers!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum!
Of the three places you mentioned - I think Al Muneera is the nicest.
WTC apartments are very "white" and would make me insane within a few weeks!
Al Reem will be great when the area is finished - but that is a long way off.
I really like the shops, restaurants, amenities in Al Muneera and it's quite convenient for Al Bateen and the Abu Dhabi - Dubai highway etc.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Reem is probably the best location for access to Bateen airport via Salam street, Muneera nice for the waterfront and area: personally wouldn't live up by the corniche as can't handle waiting for 3 green lights to get through a signal in rush hour


----------



## Adlia2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

Khalidyah area also nice area.. sidewalk cafe / shops. Near public beach.


----------



## SHIFT_disturber (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks all. Still on the hunt. Reem would be perfect but the traffic is a bit of a concern. If I can leave and be at work in 30 mins around 8AM that's perfect, but i'll be damned if i'm going to sit in an hour long traffic jam.

Still looking but am hoping to chose an apart this week and move in for Jan 1/2 ish.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I think traffic is generally heavier going towards the city in the morning and out of city at the later rush hour, so I think it would be ok excepting any potential bottleneck getting onto or off of Reem itself.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

WTC is a great location to live if you work near Bateen airport. I do a very similar journey in reverse via the tunnel and mostly at around 100 kph. 2 traffic lights on the way to work (10-13 minutes journey time) and 3 lights on the way home (15-20 minutes journey time). Eastern Mangroves is a closer high-end accommodation location to consider. Reem is also convenient IMO - just a queue when leaving the island to get onto Salam St to consider, queues depending on what time of the morning you have to leave.


----------

